# BAMMA 13 Fight Card so far (To Be Updated)



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

> Lightweight: Colin Fletcher vs. Tim Newman
> 
> Lightweight: Curt Warburton vs. Jake Murphy (For vacant BAMMA World Lightweight Championship)
> 
> ...


This is what we have so far, with CageWarriors snapping up some big UKMMA names it's great to see some good names on the card.

Also after a long time, we finally get to see champions being crowned.

I just hope Channel 5 get the coverage of this right, as so far it has been nothing but a majorly disappointing deal for the fans of UKMMA.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

*BAMMA 13*

Saturday 14th September 2013

Venue: National Indoor Arena

Location: Birmingham, England



> World Light Heavyweight Title Fight
> 
> *Max Nunes* vs. Jason Jones
> 
> ...


Picks are in bold, for those I am familiar with, kind of ashamed I don't know much about the others lol.

So who've you guys got?


----------

